# Sandy enclosure finally finished!!!



## Coppersimon (May 18, 2013)

I have finally finished my sandy enclosure so I thought I might throw a few pics up. For near start to finish. I forgot to take a pic right at the start. I used mostly recycled materials and I know the rustic look won't appeal to some but I'm a fan.


----------



## daveandem2011 (May 18, 2013)

Nice work. I'm a fan


----------



## mad_at_arms (May 18, 2013)

Wow awesome herp cave.


----------



## andynic07 (May 18, 2013)

I love it , it looks great.


----------



## justin91 (May 18, 2013)

Wow, that is amazing. Looks like you got a solid collection going there


----------



## whyme (May 18, 2013)

Lovin the windmill


----------



## Coppersimon (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone. The collection is starting to get there I still have a few more animals to get but we are getting there. Next project is to put permanent enclosures on top of the of the sandy home.


----------



## bigcatbeastess (May 19, 2013)

Looks awsome.


----------



## Melzey (May 19, 2013)

It does look awesome!


----------



## sharky (May 19, 2013)

Love rustic enclosures!!! Looks absolutely awesome mate


----------



## DeadlyDanny80 (May 24, 2013)

Impressive!!!!


----------



## Justdragons (May 24, 2013)

When i saw this the other day i thought it was 3 enclosures down the bottom.. Now i realise its one. Very nice.. Your herp room looks a lot more tidy than mine.. Lol 

hows the heat transfer on cold days through the tin from outside??


----------



## Coppersimon (May 24, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> When i saw this the other day i thought it was 3 enclosures down the bottom.. Now i realise its one. Very nice.. Your herp room looks a lot more tidy than mine.. Lol
> 
> hows the heat transfer on cold days through the tin from outside??



The tin is only an internal wall for effect only and I've put a heap of insulation between the two wall. 
It's only taken me about a year to get it tidy.


----------



## TheDriver (May 24, 2013)

Excellent job on the enclosure, what size is it?


----------



## Tristis (May 24, 2013)

very nice mate


----------



## dragondragon (May 25, 2013)

That is awesome


----------



## Coppersimon (May 25, 2013)

TheDriver said:


> Excellent job on the enclosure, what size is it?



It's 4.3 meters long by 1.2 wide and 1.4 high. The sand bed is about .5 of an meter deep.


----------



## Rogue5861 (May 25, 2013)

Awesome mate, cant wait to setup a shed like that. Im sure your loving having such a big space and im sure the sandy loves its new home.


Rick


----------



## Coppersimon (May 26, 2013)

Yep absolutely love having such a large area. And that's just inside I've still got the diamonds in an aviary and 2 pits for the blues and land mullet out side. I'm just bloody lucky I have a good wife who lets me do my thing.


----------



## PieBald (May 26, 2013)

Any pics of the sandy?


----------



## Coppersimon (May 26, 2013)

PieBald said:


> Any pics of the sandy?


Here you go.


----------



## PieBald (May 26, 2013)

Wow thats a nice lizard! Love the black and white in the first picture


----------

